# spammails werden in meinem namen verschickt



## Marie (24 September 2007)

Hallöle Heiko, hallo an alle anderen,

einer meiner Mitarbeiter bekommt seit gestern auf seiner privaten Webadresse täglich mehrere Spammails von mir. Die Mails kommen tatsächlich von der IP von meinem Provider, dieser meint sie kommen über eine Kontaktfunktion in meinem Forum.

In den Mails stehen Links mit irgenwelchen Automarken, Werbung vermutlich, ich hab nirgendwo draufgeklickt, aber in allen Links steht irgendwo .......... .cn. (Das Wort vor .cn hab ich jetzt nachträglich gelöscht, denn das ist in jeder neuen Mail unterschiedlich)

Ganz unten steht Powered by und dann mein Name und meine Forumsadresse. Wie kann ich herausfinden wieso da jemand zum einen an die Adressen in meinem Forum kommt, zum anderen von meinem Forum aus Spam versenden kann?

Und insbesondere wie kann ich das abstellen? Ich kenn mich doch überhaupt nicht aus in solchen Sachen.


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2007)

*AW: spammails werden in meinem namen verschickt*

Du solltest mal testhalber Dein Kontaktformular abstellen. Evtl. gibt es da eine Sicherheitslücke.
Grundsätzlich ist es nicht möglich zu verhindern, dass jemand in Deinem Namen SPAM verschickt. Die Absenderdaten sind beliebig fälschbar.


----------



## Marie (24 September 2007)

*AW: spammails werden in meinem namen verschickt*



Heiko schrieb:


> Du solltest mal testhalber Dein Kontaktformular abstellen.


 Heiko, ich kenn mich nicht wirklich aus, hab keine Ahnung wie man ein Kontaktformular abstellt. :-(  Hab es jetzt einfach radikal gelöscht. 



Heiko schrieb:


> Evtl. gibt es da eine Sicherheitslücke.


Na davon gehe ich auch aus, deshalb habe ich den Artikel in "Viren/Trojaner/Spyware/Hoaxes" geschrieben, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass auf meiner HP etwas installiert wurde, wodurch das möglich ist. Der Typ versendet doch mit der IP meines Providers.



Heiko schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es nicht möglich zu verhindern, dass jemand in Deinem Namen SPAM verschickt. Die Absenderdaten sind beliebig fälschbar.


Die IP auch?  

Danke für deine rasche Antwort, aber ich komm nicht wirklich weiter, hab meine HP heruntergeladen und Virenscanner hat nichts gefunden. Wo oder wie könnte ich denn finden wo das Loch ist?


----------



## Bomi (24 September 2007)

*AW: spammails werden in meinem namen verschickt*



Marie schrieb:


> Wo oder wie könnte ich denn finden wo das Loch ist?


Welche Forensoftware setzt Du denn genau ein (Anbieter, Version)? Hat der Anbieter ein Forum, in dem Du das Problem einmal schildern könntest? Vermutlich haben er oder andere Kunden/User schon eine Lösung parat - meist werden für solche Schweinereien ja PHP-Lücken genutzt, die sich schnell herumsprechen, für die aber auch ähnlich schnell Fixes oder Work-arounds zur Verfügung stehen...


----------



## Marie (24 September 2007)

*AW: spammails werden in meinem namen verschickt*



Bomi schrieb:


> Welche Forensoftware setzt Du denn genau ein (Anbieter, Version)?



Also, war wohl wieder Missverständnis meinerseits. Ich habe jetzt das Kontaktformular von meiner Homepage runtergeworfen. Das hat aber nicht wirklich was mit meinem Forum zu tun.

Habe gerade mit einem Bekannten telefoniert, der sich bissel besser auskennt. Der hat sich die Spammails mal angeschaut und sagt er sei sich sicher (vom Header her), dass die mails tatsächlich aus dem Forum kommen. Wie man dort das Kontaktformularzeugs ändert weiss ich nicht.

Aber @Bomi, das Problem liegt wohl wirklich da. Ich trau mich nicht wirklich hier zu äußern was ich für ein Forum habe. :-( Es ist in jedem Fall eine Uraltversion (2001) und war damals kostenlos. Ich kann also keinen Support erwarten. Werde mir wohl oder übel eine teure Forumssoftware kaufen müssen und hoffen, dass man die Daten importieren kann. Tausend Dank für eure Infos.


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2007)

*AW: spammails werden in meinem namen verschickt*

Stell das Forum erst mal ab und stelle sicher, dass das Kontaktformular tatsächlich gelöscht ist. Und dann schau mal, ob die Mails immer noch kommen.


----------

